# wentworth bunker Jan 2008



## drypulse (Feb 12, 2008)

not found this place posted on this site, probably wrong but just in case here's the info. not exactly sure on the history of it, but during ww2 it was brimming with guards, planning something along the lines of d-day.

the really interesting aspect of this bunker is that it is made of three london underground pipes, with doorways welded between them, with blast proof doors added. the main entrance to the bunker is in well known golf course's clubhouse, the emergancy entrance pops up in a clump of trees. probably about 80 meteres long, with 20 rooms, 10 on ecah side. all stripped bare, even the flooring gone! 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406247b2007c06584.jpg]




[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406247b2007e50cd8.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406247b201260f1ce.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406247b201285a961.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/406247b200809fe51.jpg]



[/lb]


----------



## reddwarf9 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: wentworth bunker 19/01/08 report*

Looks fascinating DP although its been stripped. Heres a link for subrit with a bit more detail if you're interested.

Nick.

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/w/wentworth/index.shtml


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 12, 2008)

Shame it's been stripped but interesting nonetheless.

Cheers


----------



## smileysal (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks very interesting, its a shame its been stripped out. The tunnel parts look similar to the london underground tunnels.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## KingRat (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a cool place.
I ran up and down this not so long ago with a torch for a light painting exercise - hit my head twice 

Ruddy exhausting !!!!!!


----------

